# Looking for banana, zucchini, carrot and apple bread/cake/muffin recipes



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Anyone have some whole-grain, sugar-free or low-sugar, nut-free recipes to share??


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

i like the banana bread recipe from Noursihing Traditions, by sally fallon. i have to go look up the specifics but i add chocolate chips to mine and its really good.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

:

Subbing!


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

Subbing also


----------



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

I make banana zucchini muffins that we all like. There's no sugar in the recipe but you could add a little if you wanted. We're used to eating without sugar. I made them with spelt flour. Here's the recipe: http://www.recipezaar.com/195561

I also make banana cookies that my son loves. I use applesauce instead of oil and add a bit of cinnamon. Here's the recipe for that: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Healthy...es/Detail.aspx


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cindy-Lou* 
I make banana zucchini muffins that we all like. There's no sugar in the recipe but you could add a little if you wanted. We're used to eating without sugar. I made them with spelt flour. Here's the recipe: http://www.recipezaar.com/195561

I also make banana cookies that my son loves. I use applesauce instead of oil and add a bit of cinnamon. Here's the recipe for that: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Healthy...es/Detail.aspx

YUM! These look great! I'll try them this week! Thank you







:


----------

